# sketch: tsunade, samui, mizukage in BIKINI'S! (adults only?)



## Sup Brah (Oct 16, 2009)

*sketch: tsunade, samui, mizukage*

just a sketch tho... not sure if i should finish it or not.. (or if i even want to finish it)
but ya, i decided to draw this just cuz i was thinking about how they have big tits ^.^

they are in bikini's (obviously) and i really hope you can at least tell who is who...
it's hard to be able to draw them to look close to what they look like in the manga, and still have my own style to it, but eh whatev...
also i know that tsunades arms are very small, but i dont feel like fixing now..
and samui's ass is kinda small....
neways...


hope u enjoy!!

*WARNING: MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR CHILDREN UNDER 18!*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not too sure if you can post this as it is. I'd rather check more tomorrow and let you know if it's ok.

Just to be safe if you could put a warning for mature themes.


----------



## Sup Brah (Oct 16, 2009)

ok, sorry!
i put up a warning sign until you can figure out if its allowed or not.


----------



## Creator (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice sketch. I like how you drew them. Do finish it and color it in. 

My only real critic would be their bust size. Tsunade's seem to be bigger then 36DD, and also the Mizukage.  Maybe my own calculations are of.


----------



## Sup Brah (Oct 16, 2009)

wow, you have some skills to be able to tell!

you are most likely right, cause i didnt really look at any reference pics of them to see how big their bust is, and i just made them huge (maybe too big)^.^


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 28, 2009)

I like them, I just think I like them more if you add color in it :'D


----------



## Okami (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, color it  It's good.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 28, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Oct 28, 2009)

For a sketch this is awesome!  Just imagine what it would be like if you finished it? Just looking at it makes me want to draw something similar. Sexy...


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd prefer to see Deidara in a sexy pose but anyway, you drew that very well. It looks great. I think you should consider inking it and colouring it.

Also, I don't really think it's all that naughty. It's certainly not R-rated since they are in bikinis.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Oct 29, 2009)

....

....


Niiice.


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2009)

I like it


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 29, 2009)

they are good. i can tell which is which and they hae nice poses


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a great sketch!

I like the theme


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 29, 2009)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> That is a great sketch!
> 
> I like the theme


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, damn, that's sexy. I want to see it outlined and colored, and I want to see it now.


----------



## Lust (Oct 30, 2009)

I think that Tsunade's arms are a bit off, but otherwise hot sketches


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, very good sketch & arrangement. Good choice of characters too.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 30, 2009)

I would *love* to see it in color. :ho


----------

